# ARM-Verkauf: Nvidia soll Interesse haben, Apple hat angeblich abgelehnt



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *ARM-Verkauf: Nvidia soll Interesse haben, Apple hat angeblich abgelehnt*

						Die japanische SoftBank Group Corp. soll als Eigentümer der britischen Prozessorschmiede ARM derzeit am Verkauf seiner Sparte interessiert sein, was Nvidia auf den Plan gerufen hat. Derweil soll Apple es abgelehnt haben, mitzubieten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *ARM-Verkauf: Nvidia soll Interesse haben, Apple hat angeblich abgelehnt*


----------



## Terracresta (23. Juli 2020)

Solang die Wettbewerbshüter ihre Jobs tun, werden es viele Technikriesen schwer haben, das Unternehmen und die Technik dahinter aufzukaufen.
Wieso will Softbank eigentlich verkaufen? Man würde meinen, dass die ARM-Technologie so einiges an Gewinn abwirft, schon allein aus den ganzen Lizenzverträgen (= Maschine zum Geld-Drucken). Am besten wäre, wenn es wieder britisch wird, wie es Acorn war. Könnte mir nichts mieseres vorstellen, als wenn eine weitere Technologie von einem US Unternehmen geschluckt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juli 2020)

Nur alte Lizenzen zu verkaufen druckt langfristig kein Geld. Neue Techniken zu entwickeln verbrennt es dagegen &#8211; auch ARM macht nur Gewinn, solange die Balance stimmt. Mit zunehmend größerem Eigenentwicklungsanteil bei Apple, mehrer chinesischer Eigenentwicklungen in gleicher Leistungsklasse, einem erneuten Vorstoß von Intel mit Hochpreisprodukten unterhalb der Einsteiger-Core-Serie und vor allem der erstarken von RISC-V verbessern sich die Gewinnchancen von ARM im Moment nicht gerade. Vermutlich sieht Softbank andere Investitionen als lukrativer an und hofft, heute einen deutlich besseren Verkaufspreis zu erzielen als in ein paar Jahren, wenn möglicherweise nur noch 0-Gewinne ausgewiesen werden können.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2020)

Ich würde auch tippen dass SoftBank hier schlicht an den Peak der ARM Verbreitung glaubt und nochmal ordentlich kassieren will.
Aufgrund der Lizenzstruktur ist der Laden eigentlich für keinen Chiphersteller wirklich interessant. Den Schritt zu Privatanlegern halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Waupee (23. Juli 2020)

Das lustige ist ja RiSC ist seid langem in jeder Prozessorarchitektur vertreten weil reine x86 Prozzis gibt es ja seid den 486ern nicht mehr ab dem P60 fand ja auch RISC seinen Weg in die x86 Architekture


----------



## T-MAXX (23. Juli 2020)

Ich liebe ARM.
Bitte mehr ARM auf dieser Welt...


----------



## ich111 (23. Juli 2020)

Glaube nicht, dass das ein nicht neutraler Kaufer erhält. Die Cortex sind mittlerweile fast überall anzutreffen (von der Waschmaschine über Festplatten bis zum Auto) und kein einziger Microcontroller- geschweige denn CPU-Hersteller ist daran interessiert von der Konkurrenz abhängig zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2020)

Ein bißchen Hintergrundinformationen zu der Angelegenheit: Softbank - deren Gründer Masayoshi Son für seine recht aggressiven/optimistischen Investment- und Kreditfinanzierungsstrategien bekannt ist - ist durch mehrere fragwürdige Investitionsprojekte  (abgesagter Börsengang von Wework 2019, Partnerschaft mit  Wirecard etc.) und dann noch die Corona-Krise in letzter Zeit recht stark unter Druck  gekommen. Deren technologiefokussierter Venture-Capital-Fund Vision Fund bringt es für das letzte Fiskaljahr auf rund 18 Mrd. US-Dollar Verlust, der geplante Vision Fund 2 befindet sich in der Schwebe. Die Firma stößt daher seit einigen Monaten eine Reihe von Assets in Milliardenhöhe ab, etwa Anteile an Alibaba, in das man bereits 2000 investiert hat. Gesucht wird angeblich auch ein Käufer für Treasure Data (Data Management/IoT), das wiederum erst 2018 von ARM aufgekauft wurde. Insofern würde ein ARM-Verkauf ins Bild passen und muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass Softbank die Zukunft von ARM schlecht einschätzt.


----------

